# more power



## syms01 (Oct 7, 2003)

I just bought an 89 240sx. It is bone stock. I want to know how to get more power out of it. I know a good place to start is intake/exhaust/header. I was wondering if you guys could give me some suggestions on what brands are good/decently priced. Also if anyone has any brands/part #'s on spark plugs for it that would be great, definetly need to change those out, also spark plug wires.

Thanks


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Hotshot headers, i think AEM makes an intake for the KA24E, if not hotshot, APEX'i cat-back(my opinion). as for plugsm NGK but i have an SR so i dont know the numbers for u.
an SR20DET/CA18DET/RB20(25)DET are good engines 2 swap in.


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

are performance parts for rb20 hard to find in the us? how about price? more or less expensive than sr20. supply and demand?


----------



## thecollector (Jul 11, 2003)

I suggest also investing in upgrading the CPU, it will help you tremendously with upgrading all your other parts by learning to adapt and make the best of them. Unorthodox underdrive pulley is a sweet addition, it pulls nicely in the 4k rpm range. I happen to have one if your interested. $120 shipped to most anywhere. Plat plugs and performance wires help out as well as a MSD ignition.
You can always have the heads rebuilt with bigger valves and cams, maybe adjustable gears?

Thats my 2 cents. Have fun!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

syms01 said:


> *I know a good place to start is intake/exhaust/header.*


for a honda, yes, that is correct. for a 240, it won't do much.. on civics, ppl claim 20-30hp from i/h/e. if you did that on a nissan, you'd get around 10-20hp even if that. for some reason, the ka24 doesn't respond very well to bolt ons.

i would recommend that you save your money and keep saving until you decide what to do with your 240sx. build up the ka24 or swap another engine. this is about the only way that you can get some power out of this car.

still just to answer your question.
intake: you can buy one from injen or just buy a k/n filter. about the best you can do..
exhaust: apexi n1 dual, n1, blitz nurspecr are the best out there but they cost around 500$ if you want to save some money, get a custom exhaust (200$). single 80+mm piping or dual 60+mm piping. a muffler and you're good to go.
header: i have heard good things about hotshot headers


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: more power*



vsp3c said:


> *for a honda, yes, that is correct. for a 240, it won't do much.. on civics, ppl claim 20-30hp from i/h/e. if you did that on a nissan, you'd get around 10-20hp even if that. for some reason, the ka24 doesn't respond very well to bolt ons.
> *



most hondas wont get 20-30hp. they will see a more significant increase because the engines are designed to breath well and work at higher RPMs

the KA on the other hand wasnt built to rev up high. the head is not the best for high RPMS. even with port/polish, cams, valves, you wont see a huge increase


----------



## syms01 (Oct 7, 2003)

Thanks for the advice. Not ready for the engine swap yet, just wanted some more power out of the car before I have the money saved up. How much is it for a engine anyway?

As you can tell I don't know much about this car yet.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hot shot headers, injen cold air intake, Apex Ni duels, are all dynoed to give 10hp. so iono about that guys


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I have a completly built KA with forged rods, pistons, 3 angle vavle job, port matched intake and exhuast, asp underdrive pulley, JWT cam and ECU, N1 dual exhaust, removed PS and AC, Pace setter headers seens i figure i will only use them a year, and also a flywheel coming in the mail. i figure i will dyno around 140-150 hp and about the same amount of lbs/ft in a year i will put on a turbo and have around 300+


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

also i just have a K&A cone filter.

Just figure on buying stuff that will work both ways

exhaust, short shifter, drive shaft, LSD, and cone filter with stock piping - for safe swapable parts

if you plan on keeping the KA but unsure of going NA or Turbo you can add Cam, ECU, any head work, underdrive pulley, flywheel, and make the car lighter


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

swaps are around 2-5grand, depending on what engine you pick.. ca18 and rb20 are probably the cheapest engines out there that you can swap in. then there are the infamous sr20det's which cost 3-5 grand to swap in (it depends on which sr20det you use. s13 red/black top or s14) more and more rb25det's are being swapped in. they are all awesome engines which will produce about 200-250hp in stock form


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

joerc240sx said:


> *I have a completly built KA with forged rods, pistons, 3 angle vavle job, port matched intake and exhuast, asp underdrive pulley, JWT cam and ECU, N1 dual exhaust, removed PS and AC, Pace setter headers seens i figure i will only use them a year, and also a flywheel coming in the mail. i figure i will dyno around 140-150 hp and about the same amount of lbs/ft in a year i will put on a turbo and have around 300+ *





wait a sec.....you have all that and your only pumpin out 150? somebody help me cause i was positive the 240s came stock with around 150 horses.....

btw for syms01, i have heard from just about everybody that a cold air intake on a 240 is good for about 10 minutes then it gets hot and runs like shit, so dont waste your time...also you can just go to like autozone or something and they can tell you all the info you need on your plugs and wires.
just do maintenence on your car, try to stay away from performance parts until you get a new motor...its the best thing to do on a 240.....read through the forums and do research on your car...youll be suprised how much you can learn in here!


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

i think he means 150 at the wheels, which isnt bad for a KAE. and ya, you're better off just getting a cone filter adapter. the stock tubing is actually pretty good flowing.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

yeah at the wheels. when i finaly get it up and running and hopefuly no problems like the frist time i will get a pull and see where i am at. i also feel i could us an ajustable cam sproket as i think my engine block is short, so i could bring it back to spec or where it likes running the best.

other stuff i plan on doing that might help get a little more power to the ground is new wheel bearings in the back, an aluminum drive shaft, and new gear oil in the dif, then just wait for the money to put a turbo on it.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

oh so stock 240s was 150 at the crank?.....all this time i thought it was 150 at the wheels....damnit damnit damnit....

oh well....your car sounds like its pretty bad, or it definitely will be with a turbo......i wanna get a ride in it!!! ....its not that far to utah  hehe


----------

